

We need a place to anonymously share site stats - jambajuicefan11

When I'm looking at stats like homepage exit rate, average amount of time / pageviews per visit, etc, more often than not, I don't know whether my numbers are good or not because I don't have anything to compare them to.<p>Of course "good" is different depending on the goals of the site, but nonetheless, I wish there was a place where hackers could anonymously post certain usage statistics.  Not so much number of unique visitors or other pure measures of absolute size, but the relative statistics, things that any startup could use to get a baseline of how other sites are doing.<p>Anything like this exist?  Anyone want to set something up?
======
nreece
Google Analytics has Benchmarking

~~~
tstegart
Yeah, you can allow Google to share your stats, and then you get to see
other's stats anonymously based on what Google determines is for sites just
like yours. I'm not sure, but it might be aggregated, which makes it somewhat
less useful.

